

Show HN: Mambocollector – Statsd Data collector for MySQL - banyek
https://github.com/banyek/Mambo-collector

======
banyek
Quick and dirty solution to send data from MySQL server to statsd to put them
into graphs. I know it is far from optimal, but I am open to work on, and if
somebody sees there potential, feel free to fork / edit.

